# Newcastle Field archery competition.....



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

All are invited to Newcastle for a field archery shoot....Nice to see more happening in KwaZulu-Natal in the target archery world.:thumbs_up

Here's the info:

NAC Field Archer Competition
Hosted by Newcastle Archery
Website http://www.geocities.com/newcastleboogklub/NAC_March.html
Come, and enjoy competing on one of the best field archery venues, in South Africa. The field is set at Grey Goose Farm Lodge
where you will be surrounded by wild game during the shoot but beware, they are NOT part of the targets. Although the field is
spectacular, it is definitely not easy, the Archer holding the record, will take part in the shoot and with some good competition
this promise to be a great event. Come, and enjoy a FUN day!!!!
Date: 21st March 2009
Venue: Grey Goose Farm Lodge
Time: Registration – 08:00 Start – 09:00
Rounds: 28 Target Field Round
Cost: Registration fees: SANIFAA Members – R100
Visitors – R120
Prizes for: • Overall highest score
• Highest amount of X’e
• Men, highest total
• Women, highest total
• Juniors, highest total
• Lucky draws
Food & Drinks: There will be cold drinks and snacks for sale at Grey Goose Lodge with a bar and licensed restaurant.
Contacts: Johan Cronje 082 971 9700 [email protected]
Ewert Belingan 083 977 1346 [email protected]
Danie Wessels 082 907 4174 [email protected]
Piet Bouwer 083 232 5272 [email protected]
Accommodation: http://www.greygoose.co.za/ 082 615 1039 [email protected]
http://www.tourismnewcastle.co.za/stay_page.html
http://www.sleeping-out.co.za/
http://www.wheretostay.co.za/
Directions to Venue, S27 44 00.7 E29 53 32.2

Spatan :cocktail:


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

I'll be missing this one...


----------



## husky (Nov 12, 2007)

*Wham!!!*



Matatazela said:


> I'll be missing this one...


You Guys did loose out!!!

It was a fun day indeed so we invite you all Loyd and buddies to come and join us on this field shoot.

I'm no member because of the 80km distance but every event i've been active and supportive. 

1) Archer holdin the record.
2) Husky from Glencoe.
3) Johan cronje

It was a "spectacular" day!! The view, Animals and the people. 
To close the day we had some trouble with archers not accepting the lucky draws.

This is what brought the fun!!!
Everyone stood line and shot for the lucky draws.

We started at 100yrds , 140yrds, 180yrds

Believe me this was exiting.

Ye we shot some arrows WEG!! But the adrinalin of your arrow hitting the target wow what a feeling!!!

don't want to spoil the whole thing COME AND SEE, This is an Invite to all the "Durbandiete", And Jhb "Bling blings"

Greetings G


----------

